# I'm Really Enjoying the Effects Feature in Komplete Kontrol 2.0



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 13, 2018)

In case you're wondering how to use it, the dropdown menu where you used to load instrument plugins, now has a listing for effects. 

I thought it only would work with NI plugins at this point in time, but it's working reasonably well with most of the plugin I own. It's like they all have NKS built in.
For example, EchoBoy has 4 pages of controls, with each knob all correctly labeled.
I like being able to control my plugins from my keyboard. 




If you click the plugin icon on top, you can see all the plugs you've put in for that particular instance of Komplete Kontrol. You can turn them on and off and drag them around with the mouse to change the order. A great way to audition a row of compressors. There's an arrow below that makes it easy to swap effects. Faster than doing it in Cubase. 

I am finding free plugs from CM, Klanghelm, and elsewhere, and they work right out of the box.

Because you can use the knob to cycle through random NI effects units presets, I know I will be discovering all kinds of sounds that would never have occurred to me otherwise. If you go through the Acoustic Guitar preset, you bounce around from anything from an RC 24 hall, to an EQ preset in Passive EQ to SuperCharger to VC2A to Guitar Rig.

Maybe there's some way to use the keyboard to click through the plugs and back to the instrument. I haven't discovered that yet.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

Unfortunately the FX feature in KK2.0 is still half-baked. You cannot save the whole chain as a preset, you cannot automate FX from the host...


----------



## mac (Apr 13, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Unfortunately the FX feature in KK2.0 is still half-baked. You cannot save the whole chain as a preset, you cannot automate FX from the host...



Half baked is generous, I'd say quarter baked


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 13, 2018)

I am able to save the whole chain as a preset in Cubase. That's the way I typically load my Komplete Kontrol instruments anyway. But yes, you can't do it in KK. 

It is a drag about the automation, but I still think it's a nice additional feature. Hopefully NI will improve it in time.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 13, 2018)

mac said:


> Half baked is generous, I'd say quarter baked


Perhaps when they're done baking, we'll have the software equivalent of a Thanksgiving meal. At least the process has begun...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I am able to save the whole chain as a preset in Cubase.



Then you cannot browse the whole FX chains from the keyboard. Defeats the point of KK.


----------

